# The Travellers Rest



## Admin (Mar 9, 2007)

By popular demand this forum / Inn is a place to chat about anything!

A busy forum means more daily visitors, which means more posts for everyone to read!

I am really happy that Wildcamping has gained some momentum, and I thank all the active members for making this happen.

If there are any other things people would like added please let me know and we can discuss it.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 9, 2007)

well done phil.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> well done phil.


Wow cheers two Phil we got our own pub, Hilly it's your turn to get the beers in mate.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 9, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Wow cheers two Phil we got our own pub, Hilly it's your turn to get the beers in mate.


 wit's yir poison mate.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> wit's yir poison mate.


Jack daniels double.
I got to go sort some stuff out in the van will be back in a while.


----------



## guest (Mar 9, 2007)

*nissed as a pewt!!*

yeee haaaa mines a vodka & diet coke please    
so everytime we want to have idle chat we just pop here.......good idea phil well done


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 9, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> yeee haaaa mines a vodka & diet coke please
> so everytime we want to have idle chat we just pop here.......good idea phil well done


sam do u want any , crisp's or nuts wi ur drink


----------



## Admin (Mar 9, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> yeee haaaa mines a vodka & diet coke please
> so everytime we want to have idle chat we just pop here.......good idea phil well done


 
It was not my idea. You have another member to thank.


----------



## irenerobbie (Mar 9, 2007)

*good idea*

mines is vanilla vodka and banana juice, can only afford it in poland . the benefit of virtual drinking is you don,t get a hang over?


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2007)

irenerobbie said:
			
		

> mines is vanilla vodka and banana juice, can only afford it in poland . the benefit of virtual drinking is you don,t get a hang over?


I get a hangover no matter what i drink.


----------



## irenerobbie (Mar 9, 2007)

*beer*

when i'm not on the vodi & nana jus, beer ,here in poland is great. tastes good costs about 50p for a big one but is generally at least 6% strength. it's not even bad for the hangover as they use less chemicals in it. sadly after 3or 4 i fall over


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Chat*

Nice one ,good to see this .We did have a lot of none motorhome chat, but it is good to talk as they say.Can not talk about motorhomes all the time.


----------



## knoxy (Mar 9, 2007)

Is this a smoking or non smoking pub or does it depend where you are. Will there be 

 and 

 Aloud in this here pub?


----------



## rupert (Mar 9, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Wow cheers two Phil we got our own pub, Hilly it's your turn to get the beers in mate.


Pint of Stella would go down well, thanks!


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Pint of Stella would go down well, thanks!


Well i reckon everyone should feel right at home by the time i get back after the weekend don't get to drunk and i will see you all soon i am off now bye.


----------



## rupert (Mar 9, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Well i reckon everyone should feel right at home by the time i get back after the weekend don't get to drunk and i will see you all soon i am off now bye.


Have a good time Trevor. The pints are on U when U get back


----------



## virgil (Mar 9, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Pint of Stella would go down well, thanks!




No wifebeater (Stella Artois) served in here!


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 9, 2007)

*Pub*

The best Kneipe (Pub) I have been to in England. No closing time. I lift my legs and the Mrs cleans under my feet. I'll have a pint of milk gaffer. Sorry lads, never drunk a drop in my life but smoke like a chimney


----------



## Admin (Mar 9, 2007)

You are allowed to smoke as long as no one else can smell it!


----------



## virgil (Mar 9, 2007)

*Ex smoker*



			
				admin said:
			
		

> You are allowed to smoke as long as no one else can smell it!





<--- Ex smoker.... Worst kind!... I can smell it!


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 9, 2007)

Hola, que paso¿ una cerveza por favor , cruzcampo¿


hope  that  makes  sence  my  spanish is alittle  rusty


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 9, 2007)

monkeynut said:
			
		

> Hola, que paso¿ una cerveza por favor , cruzcampo¿
> 
> 
> hope  that  makes  sence  my  spanish is alittle  rusty


 how yi doin, monkey


----------



## virgil (Mar 9, 2007)

monkeynut said:
			
		

> Hola, que paso¿ una cerveza por favor , cruzcampo¿
> 
> 
> hope  that  makes  sence  my  spanish is alittle  rusty




Translates as...


Hello, that step a beer please, cruzcampo!


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 9, 2007)

this  isent  online  rubbish  its  just roughly  "hi  hows tricks  one beer  cuzcampo?   cruzcampo being a brand name(cross country)
Que  paso    meens  what passs?  kinda  greated each other alot  in the  hills  like that  
 any  ways  im  on theUshers Flounders  English  ale  from  booths  at  the  mo  99p  what  a bargin


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 9, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> how yi doin, monkey


Oh  Oh  Oh Oh  Oh    Ah Ah  Ah


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 9, 2007)

the boozer's quiet to nite


----------



## virgil (Mar 9, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> the boozer's quiet to nite




There's a party on next door!


----------



## virgil (Mar 10, 2007)

admin said:
			
		

> I am really happy that Wildcamping has gained some momentum, and I thank all the active members for making this happen.



Nuff said!...


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 10, 2007)

mornin, people


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> sam do u want any , crisp's or nuts wi ur drink


hi hilly,get us some pork scartchings mate he he he he


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

admin said:
			
		

> It was not my idea. You have another member to thank.


thankyou .........you know who you are


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

*summer nights*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> Any karaoke on tonight???????????????


hmmmmm karaoke.........I LOVE IT


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Pint of Stella would go down well, thanks!








iv chilled it special for hot little bears like you x x


----------



## rupert (Mar 11, 2007)

*Cool*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> iv chilled it special for hot little bears like you x x


This will keep me cool in the woods, when I do my work out! 
You could change ur name to Stella! ha ha ha 
Thanks


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> This will keep me cool in the woods, when I do my work out!
> You could change ur name to Stella! ha ha ha
> Thanks


my last name is "stella"  
my 1st name is pintov


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 11, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> This will keep me cool in the woods, when I do my work out!
> You could change ur name to Stella! ha ha ha
> Thanks


 that beer looks that good i can taste it mmmmmmmmmnmmmmmmmmm


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> that beer looks that good i can taste it mmmmmmmmmnmmmmmmmmm


think im gonna have a red wine,


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 11, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> think im gonna have a red wine,


 that's a shocker


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> that's a shocker


i didnt have 1   im behaving anyway far too much this weekend.... 
with regards to vw's i used to have a beetle,they are the D's B's,have you posted a pic of you prized possession yet,as i cant recall seeing a pic


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 11, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> i didnt have 1   im behaving anyway far too much this weekend....
> with regards to vw's i used to have a beetle,they are the D's B's,have you posted a pic of you prized possession yet,as i cant recall seeing a pic


yes it's on the photo gallery,, oor wee volksie..


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> yes it's on the photo gallery,, oor wee volksie..


i will have to have a look,i'm a bit nosey he he  
im shattered now im gonna have to go i gotta be up at 6:20am  
we are normally the only 1's on here this late....they cant hack it  
no iv gotta join em this time,talk tomoz hilly mate,be good sam


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Sam, I forgot, U had a white weekend (no red) ha ha ha


i couldnt hack the red this weekend graham,i already had a hangover when i started in your m/h......you were corrupting me he he ,the white was a bit easier to drink


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

Just had Shepherds pie (with lambs mince not beef, proper like)!


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Think of those poor little new born lambs










Mmmmmmm


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Just had Shepherds pie (with lambs mince not beef, proper like)!


 that sound's good mate


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> that sound's good mate


im off to go and get my mash & home made mice burgers with onion gravy hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2007)

The nut house


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hilly, Where r u from.


 how yi doin mate, i come from Hamilton thats 11 miles south of Glasgow.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> The nut house


  aye , rite u


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hi Hilly, I know where u r as I go to Bellshill every now & again.
> My worst half is a Glaswegian


 5 minutes ,away from bellshill mate


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> aye , rite u


How you doing my old mate


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> I deliver new artic trailers to Warburtons at Bellshill, Tradeteam at Cumberslang, Scottish Courage at Newbridge, & M&S at Cumbernauld.
> Kath is from Paisley


 r u a class 1 driver


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Sorry to say yes. Think we should have a drink now. Wot u havin folks?


a glass of red please graham


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> How you doing my old mate


 awrite friend, i was down the lovely amble yesterday. warkworth castle is beutifull mate..


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> How big a glass do u want.
> A pint would be better as u don't need to go to the bar for at least 5 mins  .
> ha ha ha


a man after my own heart he he


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Think Virgil is on the wagon


more like off it


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Sorry to say yes. Think we should have a drink now. Wot u havin folks?


 a beer please. and a packet of ready salted crisps..HEE HEE


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Do U think he fell off the back of one?


what you mean like something dodgey!!!!!!
*definately he he he *


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> a beer please. and a packet of ready salted crisps..HEE HEE


more like pork scratchings, i love them ,they dont love me


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> more like pork scratchings, i love them ,they dont love me


heartburn


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> what you mean like something dodgey!!!!!!
> *definately he he he *



Blinkin' OY


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*fatty*



			
				hillwalker said:
			
		

> heartburn


no fat ha ha ha ha


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Blinkin' OY


iv got to humour graham.....stick with it he he he    
only joking graham mate he he


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

virg , do u not race in scotland


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*im tight as a ducks..............?*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> That was a cheap round! Only u & me Sam!


i can cope with a round like that my friend!!!!


----------



## rupert (Mar 12, 2007)

*Up & comong big bad bear*

Hi folks, can I join in as need to up my posts so I can be a big bad bear


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> virg , do u not race in scotland



There is a Central Scotland club that started up a year or two ago!

http://www.scottish-autograss.co.uk/

 It is one of the few clubs that I have not yet visited as there is always somewhere closer and with such a new club they have not got many cars so you are not guaranteed a decent weekends racing!

Weather permitting the season starts this weekend at Broughton, NW!


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Hi folks, can I join in as need to up my posts so I can be a big bad bear


hi yeah join in big bad bear
what you having


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Hi folks, can I join in as need to up my posts so I can be a big bad bear


Where are you from rupert and dont say the woods


----------



## rupert (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> hi yeah join in big bad bear
> what your having


Not suposed to drink those funny things.  Only dring honey juice


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Not suposed to drink those funny things.  Only dring honey juice


hey have the motto of "trying anything once",you wont go far wrong with that x


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> There is a Central Scotland club that started up a year or two ago!
> 
> http://www.scottish-autograss.co.uk/
> 
> ...


 thanks mate, i would like to go and see it.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Where are you from rupert and dont say the woods


 good yin, mate


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*deep in the woods*



			
				Trevor said:
			
		

> Where are you from rupert and dont say the woods


yeah rupert where you from??the sherwood forest he he


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Not suposed to drink those funny things.  Only dring honey juice


Who's afraid of the big bad wolf


----------



## rupert (Mar 12, 2007)

No particular place as i move around, where ever the food is.  Sometimes I am in the woods, but sometimes I raid peoples dustbins for a few scraps. 
I like it when u motorhomers camp in the Forrest's. U leave all sorts of goodies for me to eat.


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> No particular place as i move around, where ever the food is.  Sometimes I am in the woods, but sometimes I raid peoples dustbins for a few scraps.
> I like it when u motorhomers camp in the Forrest's. U leave all sorts of goodies for me to eat.



tell us more im intrigued


----------



## rupert (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> tell us more im intrigued


Do u know my American cousins, Yogi & Barney.  They have a mate called Fred Flintstone. 
I like his car & maybe when I grow up to be a big bad bear  I will get a motorhome with real wooden wheels, with holes in the floor so I can put my feet out as brakes!


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Do u know my American cousins, Yogi & Barney.  They have a mate called Fred Flintstone.
> I like his car & maybe when I grow up to be a big bad bear  I will get a motorhome with real wooden wheels, with holes in the floor so I can put my feet out as brakes!


yes actually i know them very well,i know bare bum the best


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*rupert is a senior member*

congrats on becoming a senior member


----------



## rupert (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> congrats on becoming a senior member


Loads of Bear Hugs!!!!!!


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> yes actually i know them very well,i know bare bum the best




Did you realise that Mary had a little lamb,
she also had a bear, 
I always saw her little lamb
but never saw her bear!


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Is that Virgil????


i hope not he he he   he's been on that naturist subject again he he he


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Is that Virgil????




You wouldn't be able to see the saddle if it was me!


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Did you realise that Mary had a little lamb,
> she also had a bear,
> I always saw her little lamb
> but never saw her bear!


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha funny


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Are U saying that U R a Big Bum!


 good , yin mate


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Are U saying that U R a Big Bum!



Lets just say that over the last 4 months of inactivity I have somehow gathered over 1½ stones in weight!


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Lets just say that over the last 4 months of inactivity I have somehow gathered over 1½ stones in weight!


a bit of slap 'n' tickle will put you right,
slap the f*t & tickle the ripples ha ha ha   im amusing myself again..
sorry virgil but you looked in good shape to me on that photo


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> virgil you looked in good shape to me on that photo




Trouble is ...... That was taken in first week in August '06


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> a bit of slap 'n' tickle will put you right,
> slap the f*t & tickle the ripples ha ha ha   im amusing myself again..
> sorry virgil but you looked in good shape to me on that photo


 sam ur nuts. keep it up


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*baywatch babe*



			
				virgil said:
			
		

> Trouble is ...... That was taken in first week in August '06


still....it was good to look at he he


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*im not madonna,im madonit*



			
				hillwalker said:
			
		

> sam ur nuts. keep it up


i thought it was funny,it just come to me so i had to share it with you guys im still giggling now he he he he


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Trick Photography


 thats the reason, he took that long to post pict,


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Trick Photography




Must have been as SWMBO took it!


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> thats the reason, he took that long to post pict,



Its the only recent one we've got!


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*just hear him out guys!!!!!!!!*



			
				virgil said:
			
		

> Its the only recent one we've got!


i really do believe him


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> i really do believe him


 so do i..


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Its the only recent one we've got!




This was the last one I could find of me.... well nearly.


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

And no I am not the 6th or 7th on the front row!


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> And no I am not the 6th or 7th on the front row!


 that' a nice beard mate


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> I was just about to ask if that was U


 cheers


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*What You Doing Here Graham He He He*


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

>


  NEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHOOOOOOOOOS


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Goin to get u!
> Wondered if Virgil is the one with the wig (middle back row)




His name was actually Graham... Graham Jackson (or Moriarty!)


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Goin to get u!
> Wondered if Virgil is the one with the wig (middle back row)


you know i luv ya really.....


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> NEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHOOOOOOOOOS




New shoes Hilly??


----------

